# Wreaths?



## justallan (Dec 3, 2014)

My bosses wife asked me to make some wreaths for her to decorate and finish up and this is what I came up with for her. I cut a bunch of cookies about 3/8" thick out of juniper then cut a hoop out of some 1/4" plywood/paneling. I laid the hoop on the table and took a sharpie and traced it onto the table. I then made a circle covering my trace marks and another layer connecting the first. I then set the hoop on the circle of cookies and used 1" brads with a gun and placed the brads to where each cookie is connected to the two it touches. I was surprised how sturdy the whole thing is.
My Question is should I also glue the cookies together and to the plywood also?
The next ones will have bigger cookies, this one was me just trying to figure out what I was doing.
She plans to put a canvas bow and some sort of decorations on them and leave them natural.
Any other ideas would be much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Strider (Dec 4, 2014)

Twisted birch or cherry bark over a core made out of any branches, twigs etc...Green leaves and the color of the bark make a great contrast! Add copper wire and you get a satisfied customer!


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 4, 2014)

Nice concept. I have a daughter that makes/sells wreaths. She sets up somewhere out of town almost every weekend. Make some interesting ones and lets see them.


----------



## justallan (Dec 4, 2014)

Up here barbed wire would probably sell, I see it on everything. Folks actually make barbed wire yard statues with it.
These are going to my bosses wife to decorate, I just had a little time, so threw it together.
I am going to use bigger cookies next time to shrink up the center a bit and make them look like there's more to them.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 4, 2014)

That's a neat idea Allan. My only suggestion is maybe add some green boughs to it or some ribbon or viney stuff. Those hot melt glue guns work good for this sort of thing too....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 4, 2014)

Allan, my wife is working on one now using some dogwood cookies. I gave her enough cookies to go all the way around, but think she's going to fill in lower area with some greenery and such.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## justallan (Dec 4, 2014)

Very cool. I was sent a picture and just tried to copy it with what I have, she'll be doing the decorating.


----------



## Sprung (Dec 5, 2014)

I better not show this one to my wife - she'll be wanting one!

Nice work, Allan!


----------



## justallan (Dec 5, 2014)

I just now walked upstairs to send some pics off for approval. I made a 14" and an 18" separate, took a pic of them stacked and may very well go back downstairs and make a couple like this. Just cause I can. LOL
Somehow word gets out fast in a small town and I've had a couple ladies that want to buy them also. It's pretty much free money. Plus they want to decorate them themselves. WOO-HOO!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 6, 2014)

Free wood Free money. Sounds good Allan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 8, 2014)

Well, I've finally got them looking like what I like. I think using the bigger cookies shrinks up the inside to where they don't look as wimpy.
Just my opinion.
Now I can get back to working on my airplane.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 8, 2014)

Man I'm thinking one of these out of mesquite!


----------



## justallan (Dec 8, 2014)

That would be cool, Barry.
The ones that I've made in the last few days are all fire killed Juniper. The fire was moving so fast it never burned more than just the bottoms of everything and leaving the rest perfect, just dead. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 9, 2014)

I've got some mesquite logs that were Barry-killed from the deer lease last year that just might work!!


----------



## WoodCarver (Dec 10, 2014)

Great job, nice use. I am being nosy now, how much do you charge for a wreath?


----------



## justallan (Dec 10, 2014)

No problem, Ken. I got $15.oo a piece as you see them. The four in the last picture are unsealed and undecorated, just the cookies fastened to a piece of paneling. Start to finish, it took two hours to make the 4 of them. The paneling was scrap and the wood is free. That's decent money for goofing off.
I'm pretty confident sealed and decorated I could get $40-50 apiece, but me decorating anything is kind of out of the question. LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

